# Game #61: Raptors @ Cavs (3/7/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 61*_


*Toronto Raptors* *(21-28) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (34-26)*

_*Tuesday, March 7, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*

 

*TORONTO RAPTORS’ BENCH*
 

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS' BENCH*
 

*TORONTO RAPTORS’ NOTES*

*•* Get a good effort behind the young, athletic big men in Villanueva and Bosh. Toronto should exploit these match ups all night. Forget about playing a well-rounded game. Strike here and strike often.

*•* Ride Mike James’ offensive hand. He should drop a nice one on Cleveland as well. His effort, combined with the effort of Toronto’s forwards, can turn the tide of battle.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS' NOTES*

*•* Gooden, Marshall and Varejao are going to have to bring it. If the Cavs get smoked at these positions, the Raptors have a good chance to win.

*•* With the losing streak behind them, the Cavs need to keep playing with confidence. When they do that, their defense picks up and the team gets out and runs for easy points. Gooden and Varejao played well together against the Bulls and Coach Brown should continue to play both men together to see if he really has something there.

*OVERVIEW*

The Raptors will be a game opponent who is confident, especially coming off a win against the Celtics. Cleveland needs to take all sub .500 teams seriously to avoid coming out flat and losing games that haunt you at season’s end.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Besides today's win the raptors have been struggling. These two games hopefully will get us on another winning streak


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Toronto is still a live underdog. The home crowd was emotional for the Bull's game and I hope there isn't a letdown because the home team is expected to win. If we have a silent Q Arena where you can hear a pin drop, I won't be a happy camper.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Raptors have been struggling but they lost a lot of close games.

Mike James can give us trouble with his speed on the dribble, and Bosh/Villaneuva are pretty damn good players. They are a good offensive team. 

Obviously we should win but our guys can't take them lightly


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I may try to go to this game. Scalp some tickets


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

We gotta come out a play well right out of the gate. We have struggled a bit at home verses teams with not so good records and Toronto has played some decent ball. This could be a let down but I see LeBron going off for 40+ and the Cavs taking this one.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

The danger associated with teams that can score and play no defense is that the Cavs generally have difficulty scoring much over 100 points. Where do they get the points from? They are going to have to take Toronto very seriously while Bosh may outscore Gooden, Z should have his way on the inside (if not we have some trouble).


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

We are in the midst of our typical 6 or 7 game win streak. I see the Cavs blowing out the Raptors. We need a _big_ win to get our confidence up. Go Cavs.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

KingoftheCourt23 said:


> We gotta come out a play well right out of the gate. We have struggled a bit at home verses teams with not so good records and Toronto has played some decent ball. This could be a let down but I see LeBron going off for 40+ and the Cavs taking this one.


 Hey did we win on saturday


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Hey did we win on saturday


Yeah. Tomorrow we play again. Its a big game. #4 team in the state.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

nice thread if nothing else it should be a fun game, we have had the lead in the 4th in our last 6 games and lost them all (not including sunday) so dont worry if you get behind, Bosh and Villenueava have been on fire lately and Mopete is having his best year and is our best defender so look for him against LBJ


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

I can see us fired up for this game where other times there would be a let down. All the criticism won't let there be any kind of let down expect a blow out at the Q.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/07/2006 | Snow is answer at point*












> *Snow is answer at point*
> *Veteran fills point guard spot with strong play*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Poor start doesn't dim Raptors' spirit*












> *Poor start doesn't dim Raptors*
> *Bosh won't accept losing attitude*
> 
> Tuesday, March 07, 2006
> ...


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

I didn't know Scott Skiles coached the Raptors


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Thanks for pointing out the mistake, mate. Everything's been fixed now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland on a 13-4 run and are up 17-10. The Raptors call time out. It's good to see the crowd come alive a bit.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

"Flip, your my hero, please have my babies."


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Im hopping we can get lebron some rest tonigth


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Eric snow suprises me with those nice drives that he does, sometimes. 

that was a pretty one off the top glass


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

oh, joey crawford is the ref. Great he calls lots of techs. Not usually many on us


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Raptors are on a run of their own: 7-0. Both teams are shooting well in this opening quarter.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

damn, bonner is in fire


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Fudge Lebron hurt his ankle


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Damon knocks down a triple.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Make that another triple for Damon. LOL


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Man that was a dumb tip in attempt by villinova. Amon Ones with two straight tres


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Stop leaving Bonner wide open but Cavs get lucky and Jones hit's a 3


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by five points at the end of the opening quarter (31-26).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bosh is a beast


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Gotta get henderson to come out and break bosh's knees.

31-26 cavs

hot shooting so far, besides marshall


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Fudge Lebron hurt his ankle


How badly?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Flip with a big 1st quarter so far. He's made a huge difference for us so far.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> How badly?


 He kept playing so hopefully not too bad. Maybe an injury will finally force Brown to give James some rest


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

We should stop calling him a poor man's larry hughes and start calling hughes a poor man's flip murray.

j/k


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

sasha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thats what my boy can do. hit dem threes


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice to see Amon driving the ball once and a while


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF didn't even recognize Sasha at first hehe


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Joey vs Stephan 

sibling rivalry


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Chris Bosh is pretty damn good btw....he is better than I thought.

Sasha drills a 3, hopefully Brown realizes he can spot Lebron minutes


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Seriously, Bosh is using codes


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Gotta play some d. Cant just let bonner kill us. Where is our transition d?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy vs Bosh should be an interesting matchup


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Raps are whooping our butts right now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank you, pound it inside to Z


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Raps are lights out shooting

Nice reverse layup by Flip


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

We are looking alittle better right now. only down by 1


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's hilarious how teams don't even guard snow

James is unbelievable how he whips those one hand passes all over the court


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice play by Drew


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Flip has some skills!! :cheers:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I like the Drew/Varejao combo


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Snow is giving out sweet treats tonight. 7 dimes

Playing better defense now. that what we gotta do against this team,we cant just trade buckets


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Andy makes 2. Lebron is still in, but he is getting a bit of a rest. Its all snow and gooden right now


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

WOW, that didnt turn out the way mike wrote it up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow did you see Bosh push that ball....he is gonna be a superstar.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by six points at halftime (59-53).


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow...LeBron hasn't been playing that well and the Cavs are still up by six.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm more and more in favor of having AV take a huge chunk of Marshall's minutes. AV/Z and Drew/AV combo look good out there for me.

As long as D. Jones doesn't go to jail we can still have a 3 point threat out there


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That last play was nuts.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron has good energy in tonights game

Hopefully we can build a lead and get him some rest

*Look at Snow D'ing up Bosh, it's amazing how he locks up people so much bigger than him


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

What a rainbow by Eric Snow.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is ridiculous with his passing.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron has good energy in tonights game
> 
> Hopefully we can build a lead and get him some rest
> 
> *Look at Snow D'ing up Bosh, it's amazing how he locks up people so much bigger than him


 The problem for Snow is guarding guys who are quicker then him.

Weird to think that Eric Williams was supposed to be the prize piece of the Ricky Davis. It turned out to be Battie which got us Gooden and AV


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Flip might not be a great 3 pt shooter but he certainly make the wide open with his feet secondary to teams overplaying Lebron 3 balls


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron is ridiculous with his passing.


But then again, it is LeBron so its kind of expected


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm getting tired of Bonner killing us with all these jumpers


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Can we trade Marshall back to the Raptors for Bonner?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

We're seeing the Philly version of Snow tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

E Snow flashing back to his Philly days tonight!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Flip is turning out to be a huge acquisition by Ferry: he looks way better then Marshall and D. Jones signings right now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

See why not come with Sasha right now for Lebron, your +14


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I love all the passing but there's been a little bit of overpassing in these sequences. Guys are being too unselfish.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> See why not come with Sasha right now for Lebron, your +14


Good point.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> See why not come with Sasha right now for Lebron, your +14


 Good point BB, perfect time to sub Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Can we trade Marshall back to the Raptors for Bonner?



:rofl:

Bosh is 10-10 from the line, dude is ridiculous.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with another sweet pass.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Finally Marshall makes a shot


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Here we go Mike James finally realizing the Cavs have no one who can guard a quick PG.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by ten points at the end of the third quarter (86-76).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Even though Mo Pete hit that last 3 pointer, I have to say some of the ones he's launched tonight appeared to be horrible shots.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

just have to keep Mike James in check and this will be an easy win. Bosh is good but he can't handle our bigs on the other end


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mike James is a killer. 

Lebron sits for a few minutes and the Raptors start blowing us out = truly sad.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Raptors go on a run as LeBron rests. Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron's +/- continues to increase LOL


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How many wins would this team have without Lebron?

Could they get to 20 wins? I don't think so.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF is brown thinking though at times? Jones and Snow don't work as a backcourt but he thinks a backcourt of Jones, Snow, AND Murray at SF will somehow work?

Play freakin Sasha when Lebron sits


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Here comes Mike James.....


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Seeing Mike James go nuts makes me think one thing: Either we get Banks in the offseason or we pray we can draft Rondo.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I would bring in AV here to get some energy in here.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big shot by Flip to end the drought.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Why do we always have to make it interesting...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice finish by Andy


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is 3-15 from the field ouch


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Let's see if this Gooden/AV combo can bring this one home again


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Snow is playing well. Wow.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Snow deserves some props tonight...he is getting it done


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Big hoop by LBJ


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Unfortunately Snow can't guard Mike James on the other end


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I wish e. snow could play like this everynight. 12ppg would be awsome from him

Good job by flip in getting to the line while clock was running down


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Maybe the cavs have finally figured out how to get out of droughts. BY DRIVING TO THE BASKET


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

man with these stats by the starters, we better win


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

HUGE rebound by gooden. You can tell he wants to win. 

iwas nervous when we were struggling, but you can really tell they want it 

lebron with the jumper


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron developing a closer mentality lately


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James hits AV on a nice cut. They have nice chemistry on that play they occasionally run.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron seems to have great chemistry with every PF he plays with


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

It's a foul shooting contest from here on out.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

"you Can Book This One To The Cavaliers"


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good team win.

I like that when James struggles with his shot, he looks to contribute in other areas (8 assists/12rebs)

Nice to see the team close out strong.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 106, Toronto 99*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

More good news, Pacers getting whooped by 20 by NYK at home.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ It's semi-early but what exactly is our "magic number?" Is it at 14 right now with a chance to get to 13 based on tonight's results?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Not sure, I know if Chicago loses to NJ tonight it drops significantly.

Pierce just busted a fading game winning 3 in the Wiz grill to win the game. It was seriously the most unbelievable game winner i've seen in my life. And he hit a 3 right before that to go up 1. 

Indy loses
Wiz lose
Chicago lose?

Great night.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I actually want Chicago to beat NJ. I don't think that Chicago has much of any chance of catching us, but I want to have a better record that NJ and Washington.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Good team win.
> 
> I like that when James struggles with his shot, he looks to contribute in other areas (8 assists/12rebs)
> 
> Nice to see the team close out strong.


I've noticed that too...Everytime his shot isn't dropping he's racking up more assists and grabbing more boards.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/08/2006*












> *Graham twins happy*
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* Graham twins happy back on court together.
> 
> ...





> *Cavaliers find up-tempo style against Raptors to their liking*
> *All starters score in double digits in win over Toronto*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Balanced team play leads Cavs*












> *Balanced team play leads Cavs*
> *Snow gets first double double*
> 
> Wednesday, March 08, 2006
> ...


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I like to see everyone scoring pretty equally.


----------

